# Sagging Front Bumper



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

*Sagging Front Bumper Cover*

Did a search and I couldn't find anything.

My front bumper cover is sagging a bit. Need to know how many bolts are holding the bumper cover up. And where most of them are located. Is it an easy or difficult job to remove and will there be any hold up trying to get to the hard to reach bolts. Just wanted to get all the info first before I go ahead and remove the bumper. More than likely, it's either missing a bolt somewhere or the bolts need tightening. It's my passenger side that's sagging. And offhand if anyone knows the bolt sized used. Thanxs in advance.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

where the bumper connects to the fender there is a screw behind the black splash guard that connects the two. there is a screw and a white nut type thing the as u tighten the screw it expands to hold the two together tight. check that. if u are goin to remove the whole bumper, be careful to not break the screws. u might feel the screw turning but that may just be the head twisting off the screw. then yer in a pickle!

two screws under the grill, one on either side connecting the bumper and fender, a few at the bottom. thats all i know of.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

you could have bent mounting brackets, thats what happened to my front bumper


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

u can just bend them back or do you have to get new ones. i noticed that sagging bumpers is a problem on alot of b14's


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

The weather today is preventing me from doing anything, pouring rain. As soon as the weather clears up, I'll do an inspection of the brackets and see if that could be the problem.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The brackets are box section steel and insert into the front framerails.The actual "bumper" is a light piece of pastic that goes between the 2 supports and is held on by 2 12mm bolts.To access it,you must first remove the bumper cover and styrofoam piece under it.If the bumper is sagging,you might be able to adjust the support structure.If not,then it is possible that the car has been in an accident and the framerails are tipped downward.If that's the case,the only thing to do is have it straightened on a frame rack.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Car has never been in an accident. I don't think it's the actual metal bumper that is sagging just the cover because I can move the cover up everytime it sags. Sorry to confuse everyone on this.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

do you think a little 5 mph fender bender type bump would be enough to bend the framerails?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Could tweak the crash absorbers,which are the attachment brackets for the bumper.Mine was run under a SUV(which is how I bought it-cheap!)and the frame was not bent as far as I can see.If you suspect a problem in this area,it's easy enough to remove the bumper cover.


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

if the actual plastic front end is sagging, you could also get some new brackets mounted. i had a front end collision in my b14, and had to replace the front end. the stillen gtzr fits, but its a lil more front heavy than the stock bumper, so i had to bolt two support brackets to the bottom of the radiator core support, and then just used those to the hold the bottom of the front end up.

if thats confusing, lemme know, ill try to exemplify my process a little more, with diagrams, if necc.


----------

